# Forum Learning Russian Language Resources for Studying Russian Russian Names  names

## monkajane

My husband has been searching records for his father who was born in russia. His name in America was Daniel Paghi. Would like to know what the Russian translation of one or both of these would be. Thank you

----------


## змма

Daniel is used in Russia. Is Danil a Tartar name?

----------


## monkajane

Thank you so much for your reply. We have searched and searched. We are not sure what his last name is or was. Thanks for helping.

----------


## Sambo71

Hi my grandparents are not sure what nationality they are but in america their last names were Chamulak, And Nockein.....are these russian names?

----------


## Scorpio

> Daniel is used in Russia. Is Danil a Tartar name?

 Daniel is quite international name (of jewish origin). Its russian form is "Daniil" (more archaic) or "Danila" (more colloquial). Didn't you ever seen "Brat-2"?  ::  
Is there Tatar (not "Tartar") equivalent of this name, I'm not sure. They prefer name of turkish and muslim origin.

----------


## Scorpio

> Hi my grandparents are not sure what nationality they are but in america their last names were Chamulak, And Nockein.....are these russian names?

 These definitely aren't Russian.

----------


## Sambo71

dones anyone know what nationality they are? Polish? Ukraine?

----------

